# My Arms arent growing!



## DesertFox (Nov 30, 2008)

My arms are about half a centimeter smaller than my friends, yeah not impressive right? Well some facts; my friend is 5' 10" 160lbs and I am 6'0" 215 lbs yet my damn arms are still smaller than his! This is seriously pissing me off, I can't seem to get them to grow. I work out with 340lbs on squat, 80 lbs on each arm lunges, deadlift 250lbs for workout (not max) so I think I am pretty strong for my age (19).

My legs are pretty massive but I guess I have always been weaker on the upper body portion. I don't know if I am doing something wrong so please if you have any input don't hesitate. Here is my workout routine.

[A]
Deadlift (250lbs workout)
DBB Bench Press (70lbs each arm workout)
Calf Raises (dont remember)
Dips (pure body weight)

*
Squats (340lbs workout)
Walking DBB Lunges (80lbs each arm workout)
One Arm DBB Rows (90lbs each arm workout)
Negative Chin Ups (pure body weight)

Week 1 A-B-A
Week 2 B-A-B

Should I add something in the meanwhile or eliminate something or replace something with another thing to see if my arms start to grow? I hate my puny arms!!!*


----------



## TJ3 (Nov 30, 2008)

Maybe start doing some bicep curls with a heavy dumbell?..


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't think youre doing enough work.  What about dips, or another compound movement for the chest and back.  Plus you have to eat to grow just in case you didnt know, so how many calories do you average daily over your maintenance calories?


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 1, 2008)

Program looks fine to me.

I think you're fretting too much over 1/2 cm, dude. They probably look at you and say "damn i wish my wheels were that big" or "why arent i as strong as him?".

The grass is always greener.

Add a few isolation sets if you must, but your program looks pretty balanced, and if you're making progress thats nothing to take for granted.

Up your calories, keep training hard, and wait. It might be a case of them having a growth spurt at some point, or you're just genetically prepositioned to have arms that are 1/2 cm smaller than your friends.

Either way - roll with it, and dont give it more attention than its worth.


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh shit I didnt see the dips! It was late. (my excuse)

yea that's not bad.

If youre not growing, eat I always say.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 1, 2008)

Merkaba said:


> Oh shit I didnt see the dips! It was late. (my excuse)
> 
> yea that's not bad.
> 
> If youre not growing, eat I always say.



Don't have to tell me twice 

Time for a sandwich...


----------



## 99hawkins (Dec 1, 2008)

How about chucking a bit of arm work in there...?


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 1, 2008)

Yeah throw in some isolations in your workout!


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 1, 2008)

How come you're only doing negative chins?  Are you working towards doing normal chins?

I only ask because biceps mainly grow from pull exercises, and at the moment it only looks like you have rows going for that (no concentric on the pullups so you're missing 50% of the lift).  Although the majority of arm size is triceps, when you're talking 1/2cm biceps can make a difference too.


----------



## DesertFox (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the tips guys, I have been trying to eat more and more but sometimes it is pretty hard cause I have work almost everyday and sometimes I miss some meals. My upper body has been bothering me for a quite a while now, it just seems so small compared to my lower body and my height and weight. Arrrgh! My friend told me I should do some curls or something when I told him about how small my arms where but I ignored him. I guess I'll have to add an isolation exercise, I think I'll start doing some dumbbell curls.

Oh the reason I am doing negative chin ups is because I can barely do like 5 chin ups and then no more. I guess it is an improvement from 0 which was where I started at.


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 1, 2008)

Easy fix for that.  Buy a 20$ pullup bar and mount it on the doorway to your bedroom, or whatever room you commonly go in.  Then make a commitment to do 5 pullups every single time you enter that room, even if you're just leaving it to take a piss.

I do that to up the volume on my pullups and it works great.  The only times I don't do them are right before bed and if I get up to piss in the middle of the night - I'd rather not wake myself up then


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 2, 2008)

If you can do 5 pullups, thats plenty. Instead of your usual rep range, just do an extra set of pullups to make up for the reduced reps.

If on other movements you're doing 4x6, do 6x4 on pullups or something. Youll get the same volume done on pullups as anything else...

Similar, if youre doing 3x10, switch it around and do 10x3 pullups. If you cant manage that much, just do as many sets as you can.

Theres no point stalling your progress or leaving out an exercise just because it doesnt conform to an arbitrary set rep range. Shit, do 7x3, or 8x1 with a 5 second RI.


----------



## deathbypoops (Dec 2, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> If you can do 5 pullups, thats plenty. Instead of your usual rep range, just do an extra set of pullups to make up for the reduced reps.
> 
> If on other movements you're doing 4x6, do 6x4 on pullups or something. Youll get the same volume done on pullups as anything else...
> 
> ...


answer is right there...pullups are the key for big arms!!! add iso's if you feel like it, IMO theres no need when your deadlifting and doing chins and pullups just my 3 cents


----------

